# Rats in Vegas need homes! Possibly 100s of rats in dire need.



## roflrat (May 5, 2010)

Apparently some morons dumped some rats in the yard of a rabbit rescue and the lady that ran the rescue actually took care of the rats. However the rats bred possibly into the 1000s and it looks like some of them may die. The lady is sweet for taking care of them but if anyone is in vegas, you may want to help out.

Heres a link to the breeders notice that i buy my rats from. Their good people and took the time to drive out there and rescue some of those ratties.
Link: http://mysite.verizon.net/happygoluckyrattery/
Click on the please help button.


----------

